#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Varilite power supply rack

## elmer

Hallo, ik vroeg me af waarom ik nergens op internet een foto kan vinden van een aps rack. heeft iemand misschien een linkje voor mij?

groeten

----------


## Gast1401081

wat is een aps-rack? American Power Supply??

----------


## elmer

een APS rack wordt gebruikt om Vari*lite fixtures mee te voeden. 
aangezien deze niet hun eigen balast mee hebben.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Ik heb wel een foto van de racken bij bauer, maar ik weet niet hoe deze te plaatsen

----------


## axs

Ff ter verduidelijking:

APS zijn eigenlijk de modules (APS6)
De APS6 is een elektronische ballast voor de ARC lampen (VL5ARC, VL6, VL6B en VL7). Met specifieke instellingen voor elke lamp!

DAn heb je voor de tungsten lampen de C3-module (VL5 en VL5B). Dit is eigenlijk een gewone dimmer.

De APS6 en C3-modules worden dan in een sixpack voor 6 units geschoven. Zo worden die per productie samengesteld.
Je kan dus een mix tussen C3 en APS6 maken zonder problemen.

Die verschillende sixpacks samen is wat jij een APS-rack noemt. (Wat dus niet de juiste benaming is, aangezien er ook C3's ingaan)
Normaal is dit een 24-kanaals rack (4 sixpacks)
Deze racks zijn uitgerust met camlock (in en out), aangezien je toch een 30A per sixpack trekt. (afhankelijk van welke configuratie)

Van hieruit gaat het dan via socopex naar de smart-repeaters (converter van DMX512 -&gt; VL300 protocol en stroomvoorziening voor 6 fixtures)
Wat weer een ander verhaal op zich is  :Big Grin: 


Je kan ook als je een beperkt aantal fixtures hebt hangen, een DPP pack gebruiken. Is eigenlijk de combinate van een converter (DMX512-&gt;series 300 protocol) en een APS6 of C3-module in 1 behuizing.

Voor de series 200 is er ook een ACS-rack. (VL2C en VL4).
Zowat idem als de modulaire racks.

De VL1000A-reeksen hebben ook een externe ballast. Deze worden echter in de buurt van de fixtures gehangen.
De VL1000T-reeksen worden rechstreeks van spanning voorzien.
Evenals VL2000-3000-reeksen.

Hoop dat het nu wat duidelijker is  :Wink: 
Een fotootje van een rack zie je hier wel kortelings verschijnen. Ff verder zoeken hier [:I]

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> Deze racks zijn uitgerust met camlock (in en out), aangezien je toch een 30A per sixpack trekt. (afhankelijk van welke configuratie)



Eh... camlock? Was dat niet iets om camera's te syncen? Leg eens uit?

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## ronny

neeejeuh  camlock is een aansluiting voor hoogvermogen. Daar zijn zelfs de cee tjes verlegen van :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Je volledige uitleg klopt helemaal, weet echter dat deze C3-modules bestaan maar dat deze niet gebruikt worden omdat ze enkel 110V bulbs aansturen en geen 220V zoals wij ze hier in Europa gebruiken.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Je volledige uitleg klopt helemaal, weet echter dat deze C3-modules bestaan maar dat deze niet gebruikt worden omdat ze enkel 110V bulbs aansturen en geen 220V zoals wij ze hier in Europa gebruiken.



Zoals ik al in de mail aangaf, dacht ik deze toch al paar keer gebruikt te hebben. Misschien van VLPS zelf of per uitzondering wat touring-equipment uit de US.

Meestal op standaard dimpack. Werkt net zo goed (of misschien soms zelfs beter  :Wink: [8D])

----------


## elmer

in mijn eigen topic ook maar even vertellen dat ik heb gevonden wat ik zocht. 

voor mensen die het ook leuk vinden om te zien hoe dat eruit ziet, klik deze http://www.tekstra.nl/trovatore/repo...n/p1080028.jpg even aan.


Groeten

----------


## Rock On

Altijd leuk zo'n straatje dimmers en APSsen, alleen werd het altijd een vreselijk tapijt van camlok/powerlock doorlusjes van een meter.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

stomme vraag misschien, maar wat doen die dingen nu precies? Gewoon n soort externe ballast?
of meer?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Heel simpel Willem,

Alles wat de reguliere movinghead zwaar en kwetsbaar maakt zit in dat rack icm. een smart-repeater.
De VL wapper is niets meer dan alleen de "head" zoals we die dagelijks gebruiken.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Oude Racken ? 
op de EML rack's die ik voorbij heb zien komen zat allemaal al powerlock. Vind ik toch wat fijner spul dan camlock.
Camlock mag toch tegenwoordig niet meer ? of heb ik dat verkeerd begrepen ?

M.V.G

----------


## elmer

zijn er nog mensen die fotos hebben van deze rekken??

----------


## marcitec

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> Oude Racken ? 
> op de EML rack's die ik voorbij heb zien komen zat allemaal al powerlock. Vind ik toch wat fijner spul dan camlock.
> Camlock mag toch tegenwoordig niet meer ? of heb ik dat verkeerd begrepen ?



nee dat heb ik ook begrepen want bij camlock kan je aan het koper komen in het huis en als je het verkeerd aansluit dan heb je kans dat je aan de spaning hangt en bij powerlock kan dat niet meer maar flashlight worden ze nog gebruikt maar het is even oppassen.

groeten Marcitec

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

> citaat:Heel simpel Willem,
> 
> Alles wat de reguliere movinghead zwaar en kwetsbaar maakt zit in dat rack icm. een smart-repeater.
> De VL wapper is niets meer dan alleen de "head" zoals we die dagelijks gebruiken.



Aha, bedank Rudy, heb die oude vari lights wel eens in mn hande gehad, maar dat werkte nog met voedingen van formaat DMX splitter.
Wist niet dat de nieuwere spots zo ook nog werkte, is toch erg veel kabel werk dan enzo?

Of hoe wordt die handel dan bekabeld?

----------


## elmer

hey Willem,

elke Vari*lite heeft 1 kabel lopen vanuit de "head" deze sluit je aan op een smart repeater, welke de head dus van stroom en van signaal voorziet. richting elke smart repeater (waar je 6 heads op kan aansluiten) gaat een socapex kabel en een dmx kabel.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> waar je 6 heads op kan aansluiten)



klopt niet altijd...
vl werkt met 'points'. elk type head heeft een aantal 'points'. (1 of 2). op een SR kan je tot max 6 points gaan. dus max 6 heads met 1 point of 3 met 2 points... of combi's...

Beetje een speciaal verhaal, de vl200-300 reeksen. Daarom dat er steeds een vl- systeemtech mee is... of zou moeten zijn..

----------


## elmer

je hebt gelijk,

een VL5, VL5Arc, VL6 en een VLM is 1 punt
een VL6b is 2punten

----------


## bask

maar dan heb je natuurluik ook nog de plusrepeater! en daar mogen er weer wel meer op!

----------


## Thijs Mulder

> citaatp de EML rack's die ik voorbij heb zien komen zat allemaal al powerlock. Vind ik toch wat fijner spul dan camlock.



Ik wil hier graag op reageren.
Op alle APS6 (MOD) rack's bij EML (en de rest van VLPS) zit nog gewoon camlock.
Helaas maar waar.

Groet'n  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Thijs Mulder_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaatp de EML rack's die ik voorbij heb zien komen zat allemaal al powerlock. Vind ik toch wat fijner spul dan camlock.
> ...



Yep, en ook nog allemaal amerikaans bekabeld, dus blauw is een fase, en geen nul zoals europees standaard !

----------


## rene.derksen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SjoerdOptLand_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> ...



Als ik zo alles goed vertel is camlock inderdaad een hoogvermogendraad van 300 Ampere, ik geloof dat je 5 draden nodig hebt om 1 gehele draad te vormen zodat het werkt, en als ik dit ook nog goed vertel is het een speciale aansluiting voor in grote evenementenhallen (en zalen, stadions e.d.)

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door SjoerdOptLand_
> ...



Correctie, 400 tot 600 ampére, waarbij ook mini camlocks mogelijk zijn, voor 250 A (oa binnenin avolites dimmers). 5 draden zijn gewoon 3 fases, nul en aarde. 
Wordt ook veel gebruikt op generators (toch vanaf 100-150 kVA).

----------


## rene.derksen

Mja, ook goed, gheghe, ik was dat woord fases fftjes kwijt, maar het komt op hetzelfde neer[|)], waarbij ik de fout van het aantal Ampere maakte[B)]

----------


## stijnH

> citaat:_Geplaatst door marcitec_
> nee dat heb ik ook begrepen want bij camlock kan je aan het koper komen in het huis en als je het verkeerd aansluit dan heb je kans dat je aan de spaning hangt en bij powerlock kan dat niet meer maar flashlight worden ze nog gebruikt maar het is even oppassen.
> 
> groeten Marcitec



Hallo ik lees wel al geruime tijd mee hier op het forum en plaats hier dan ook mijn eerste reactie om te zeggen dat Camlock echt niet alleen bij flash nog gebruikt wordt hoor, maar ze zijn wel bezig met alles gelijdelijk aan te veranderen naar powerlock

----------


## rene.derksen

Mja zo gebruikt Purple (sorry mensen[|)]) ook camlock, én powerlock...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Hmmz , meen toch echt dat ik struikelde over powerlock [xx(] maar misschien toch verkeerd gezien.

Vind het iniedergeval wel jammer dat zulke bedrijven nog steeds met die "meuk" werken. Oke powerlock is ff duur om naar toe om te bouwen maar wel een stuk fijner werken vind ik. 

Helaas zal het wel even duren voordat iedereen op powerlock zit. 

M.V.G

----------


## Thijs Mulder

> citaat:Vind het iniedergeval wel jammer dat zulke bedrijven nog steeds met die "meuk" werken. Oke powerlock is ff duur om naar toe om te bouwen



FF DUUR??? Dit kost veeeel geld voor een bedrijf. 
Het is een apparaat wat werkt. Je gaat daar voor een vermogen aan nieuwe connectors aan zetten (+ man uren). En daarna gaat het apparaat in eene niet beter werken. Je gaat er niet meer door verdiennen. Kortom je geeft geld uit voor iets wat je niet terug verdient. Een kostbare zaak voor bedrijven ,al zouden ze het toch graag doen. Geld kunnen ze maar 1 keer uitgeven, en daar kopen ze liever iets nieuws of iets extra voor!

Groet'n

----------


## Wiggalowile

Flashlight zou de overstap nog niet maken naar Powerlock omdat deze nog steeds niet officieel een norm is en ook niet 100% veilig is , het zou best's kunnen dat er nog een andere "vorm" komt.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik koop toch liever iets dat de veiligheid verbetert dan 10 movingheads. Ik probeer dan de spullen die ik heb wel voormekaar te hebben en dan pas weer voor iets nieuws te kijken. Ik probeer nogsteeds kwaliteit voor kwantiteit te laten gaan.
Ik heb ook regelmatig met camlock gewerkt en zeker een plug vervangen kost veel manuren want die zitten over het algemeen helemaal vastgeroest/vreten.

Ik begrijp het wel want het is inderdaad heel veel geld maar het is wel een stuk veiliger en dat vind ik toch wel erg belangrijk.

M.V.G

----------


## Thijs Mulder

Maar als bedrijf wacht je liever op iets 100% veilig en 100% goed gekeurd! Anders heb je net alles vervangen en komt er een product op de markt dat 100% veilig is en Den Haag bepaald dat dat de nieuwe norm is. Kun je weer alles gaan vervangen.

Groet'n

----------


## Rock On

Zo kun je wachten tot je een ons weegt! Eens moet de knoop door en bij zulk soort beslissingen is bij mij de keus snel gemaakt.

En nu ff iets meer on-topic  :Big Grin: ; kort vraagje: zijn die voedingsunits "Hot-swappable"?

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rock On_
> 
> Zo kun je wachten tot je een ons weegt! Eens moet de knoop door en bij zulk soort beslissingen is bij mij de keus snel gemaakt.
> 
> En nu ff iets meer on-topic ; kort vraagje: zijn die voedingsunits "Hot-swappable"?



Nee.

----------


## kokkie

Maar als ze gaan, gaan ze meestal met het opstarten (nooit recht voor het rack zitten dus met inschakelen), dus dan zijn ze nog wel redelijk makkelijk te vervangen.

----------


## stekelvarke

Even dit toppic kicken, ik was bezig met wat te lezen over de VL200 series, ik kwam de term UDM tegen, ook heb ik hier foto's enzo over gevonden maar nergens een uitleg van wat dat apparaatje eigenlijk doet. Ik geloof dat iemand van jullie dit wel weet?

----------


## axs

> Even dit toppic kicken, ik was bezig met wat te lezen over de VL200 series, ik kwam de term UDM tegen, ook heb ik hier foto's enzo over gevonden maar nergens een uitleg van wat dat apparaatje eigenlijk doet. Ik geloof dat iemand van jullie dit wel weet?



 
Eigenlijk stukje geschiedenis...
Destijds gebruikte VL enkel het VL-protocol.
Om de gebruikers van DMX-fixtures niet in de kou te laten staan, werden de UDM's op de markt gebracht.
*UDM staat voor Universal DMX Module*.
Hierbij kon men dan via de artisan/virtuoso console DMX-fixtures aansturen.
een UDM is dus een interface van het VL <-> DMX protocol. 

Werkt trouwens in beide richtingen, waar DMX->VL nu natuurlijk het meeste gebruikt wordt voor de fixtures die met de oude VL-protocollen werken.



_OPMERKING: dit is een vereenvoudigde uitleg, aangezien het niet zomaar een rechtstreekse VLprotocol<->DMX converter is! Komt nog net wat meer bij kijken dan dit er 'gewoon' tussenhangen_

----------


## RRik

> Ik wil hier graag op reageren.
> Op alle APS6 (MOD) rack's bij EML (en de rest van VLPS) zit nog gewoon camlock.
> Helaas maar waar.
> 
> Groet'n




Helaas,


Op de helft van de Modracken in Nederland zit nu de nieuwe Powerlock connector. Langzaam worden deze allemaal omgebouwd naar Powerlock. EML Belgie is ook aan het inventariseren ook zij dat gaan doen.


Rik

----------

